# Sequential Transmissions???



## DrivenPerformance (Feb 4, 2008)

Okay, i've been researching some transmission possiblilties and I just can't seem to find exactly where to buy and how much these are. I would love to find the Xtrac GT370 5spd Sequential that the 'GTO-R' Uses in the Grand am cup, but I can't find it for sale, or a price on it. On the newagegto forum a guy on there said there was an australian company creating a T56 drop in replacement that was sequential with a stick shifter instead of paddles. Either paddles or stick would do, I just need to find one. Would anyone know if this would still be legal in classes such as the American Iron or American Iron Extreme class with NASA, or the Touring classes in SCCA??? or will I have to step it up?


----------

